# Hi everybody from Kentucky



## 1moyard (Jan 2, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome and you will get some great help from member here. Some great some good and some not. Sort it out or give it a try and have fun that is the best part.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello.. & Welcome to Archery Talk if there anything you need from us just ask? Stop by the general forum and ask away.. also stop by Martins Wild Extremes Hunting Forum (link below) ..........:wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Casey. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## cgriffith (May 30, 2006)

*new from kentucky also*

this is my first time on this sight also. i am also a pse fan been hunting and shooting one for 20 years


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

cgriffith said:


> this is my first time on this sight also. i am also a pse fan been hunting and shooting one for 20 years



Also :welcome: to AT cgriffith. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello..cgriffith. & Welcome to Archery Talk if there anything you need from us just ask? Stop by the general forum and ask away.. also stop by Martins Wild Extremes Hunting Forum (link below) ..........:wink:


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

welcome


----------

